
Ask HN: Why knowledge is not centralized? - mrwnmonm
The flood of articles every minute can&#x27;t be a healthy way to acquire knowledge. Should we have organized knowledge bases and we consume it step by step?
======
memexy
What is your question? You are currently in charge of your knowledge
consumption. What is preventing you from building a personal knowledge base?

I'm currently trying various tools for managing information and plan to build
something custom for myself. The current tools I'm using are raindrop.io
(bookmarking/searching), notion.so (note taking), keybase (file sharing/note
taking), and maybe one more but I'm forgetting.

There are tools to manage your consumption and knowledge habits if you look
for them and none of them require a centralized knowledge base.

~~~
mrwnmonm
Nothing prevents me, but why we don't recognize this as a problem? Shouldn't
it be the default way for publishing and storing knowledge?

~~~
memexy
If nothing is preventing you from building a personal one then nothing is
preventing you from building a centralized one. All you have to do is convince
enough people to use it.

Google is essentially a centralized knowledge base. So centralized knowledge
bases already exist and they're called search engines. There are also free
blogging services that publish everything on the web to be indexed by Google.
Blogger is even owned by Google.

------
gus_massa
Who will be in charge? Imagine something like Wikipedia or Stack Overflow.
They work but they are not perfect. (Or in the other extreme 4chan and Yahoo
Answers)

~~~
haspoken
Or google where certain topics are forbidden and they will even delete
personal files that mention them. Perhaps that time AOL deleted all the Breast
Cancer Awareness material because they simply did a search and delete on some
word?

And that was nothing compared to the work of Stalin or the North Korean
government.

Think Ministry of Truth.

